# Pokerspiel: Problem mit Grafiken und Buttons



## blake20 (31. Mai 2007)

hallo

ich suche jetzt schon eine ganze weile, habe aber leider nur annähernd die richtigen antworten gefunden.
und zwar hab ich das problem, dass ich einen pokertisch habe wo jeder stuhl einzeln als bild geladen wird.
der tisch und die stühle laufen soweit. jetzt will ich aber darauf noch einen button machen mit welchem man platz nehmen könnte, und der gleichzeitig dann die pain() methode aufruft um den tisch neu zu malen aber mit anderen stühlen. naja leider geht das mit dem button nicht.

weiter hab ich das problem, dass die menüeinträge von den grafiken überlagert werden. kann es sein dass da irgendwas mit swing und awt durcheinander ist oder so... leider weiss ich nicht mehr weiter und bin schon seit einiger zeit an diesem problem.

könnte mir jemand sagen, wie ich jetzt diesen button auf die stühle bringe und mit dem das spielfeld neu zeichnen kann? also was ich im actionPerformed schreiben muss?

das ist mal der bisherige code.. bin leider noch anfänger


```
package table;


import java.awt.FlowLayout; 
import java.awt.event.*; 
import java.net.URL;
import java.awt.Canvas;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.util.HashMap;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Tisch extends Canvas {
	/**
	 * 
	 */
	JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();
	JMenu dateiMenu = new JMenu("Datei");
	JMenu bearbeitenMenu = new JMenu("Bearbeiten");
	JMenu hilfeMenu = new JMenu("Hilfe");
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 5607870616533555631L;
	public static final int WIDTH = 800;
	public static final int HEIGHT = 600;
	JFrame ventana = new JFrame("poker");
	public HashMap sprites;
	
	public Tisch() {
		sprites = new HashMap();		
		
		JPanel panel = (JPanel)ventana.getContentPane();
		
		setBounds(0,0,WIDTH,HEIGHT);
		menuBar.add(dateiMenu);
		menuBar.add(bearbeitenMenu);
		menuBar.add(hilfeMenu);
		URL resource1 = ImageIcon.class.getResource( "/seatopen.gif" ); 
	    final Icon icon1 = new ImageIcon( resource1 ); 
	    final JButton button = new JButton( icon1 ); 
	    button.setBounds(850,850,40,25);
		dateiMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Öffnen"));
		dateiMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Neu"));
		dateiMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Beenden"));
		bearbeitenMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Rückgängig"));
		hilfeMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Updates"));
		hilfeMenu.add(new JMenuItem("Über das Programm"));
			
		//ventana.setJMenuBar(menuBar);
		panel.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(WIDTH,HEIGHT));
		panel.setLayout(null);
		panel.add(this);
		ventana.setJMenuBar(menuBar);
		ventana.setBounds(0,0,WIDTH,HEIGHT);
		ventana.setVisible(true);
		ventana.addWindowListener( new WindowAdapter() {
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
	}
	
	public BufferedImage loadImage(String nombre) {
		URL url=null;
		try {
			url = getClass().getClassLoader().getResource(nombre);
			return ImageIO.read(url);
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("No se pudo cargar la imagen " + nombre +" de "+url);
			System.out.println("El error fue : "+e.getClass().getName()+" "+e.getMessage());
			System.exit(0);
			return null;
		}
	}
	
	public BufferedImage getSprite(String nombre) {
		BufferedImage img = (BufferedImage)sprites.get(nombre);
		if (img == null) {
			img = loadImage("img/"+nombre);
			sprites.put(nombre,img);
		}
		return img;
	}
	
	
	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(getSprite("table.jpg"), 0, 0,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat0.jpg"), 480, 0,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat1.jpg"), 613, 28,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat2.jpg"), 694, 158,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat3.jpg"), 590, 301,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat4.jpg"), 440, 355,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat5.jpg"), 210, 355,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat6.jpg"), 38, 306,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat7.jpg"), 0, 157,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat8.jpg"), 64, 30,this);
		g.drawImage(getSprite("seat9.jpg"), 240, 0,this);
		
	}
	
	
}
```

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Quaxli (31. Mai 2007)

Ich würde gar keinen Button nehmen, sondern einen MouseListener.  Wenn in die Spielfläche geklickt wird, prüfst Du, ob der Klick innerhalb eines Stuhls gesetzt wurde und ob dieser unbesetzt ist. Wenn ja führst Du die entsprechenden Methoden aus, um den Stuhl zu besetzen. 

Bei der Prüfung des Mausklicks könntest Du für jeden Stuhl ein Rechteck (Klasse Rectangle) erzeugen (wobei ich überlegen würde, für die Stühle sowieso eine eigene Klasse zu basteln - vermutlich wirst Du auf Dauer eh nicht drum rum kommen). Die Klasse Rectangle besitzt die Methode contains(...) und wenn diese true zurückliefert, hast Du einen angeklickten Stuhl gefunden. 

Noch ein Tipp: Ich persönlich finde die Verwendung einer HashMap nicht so toll. Du muß eh jedesmal alles pinseln, also kannst Du auch eine ander Collection nehmen (Vector etc.) und jedes mal komplett drüber nudeln. 
Wenn Du Dir eine eigene Klasse Sprite bastelst, die Dir das Anzeigen und den Status Deiner Spielelemente abnimmt, kannst Du dann auch die reinpacken.

Sieht meiner Meinung nach auch optisch besser aus


----------



## blake20 (31. Mai 2007)

danke erstmal. das mit den tips werd ich mal machen. also die hashmap werd ich rausnehmen und das mit nem 
vector mal versuchen. und alles auseinander nehmen werd ich auch noch.

aber das mit den buttons müsste ich trotzdem wissen, weil ich später weitere buttons drauf legen muss um zu bieten
oder raus zu gehen. also wäre ich dankbar wenn mir da jemand mal ein tip oder ein codesnipsel geben könnte. 

das mit dem menu, dass es vom bild überdeckt wird, wie kann ich das noch lösen..

vielen dank für alle antworten


----------



## Quaxli (1. Jun 2007)

Statt Buttons könntest Du es genauso machen. Wenn nicht, solltest Du Dir in einem beliebigen Tutorial ansehen, wie man die Dinger mit Null-Layout plaziert. Dort kannst Du auch nachlesen, wie das mit dem dazu notwendigen ActionListener funktioniert.

Mit dem Menü weiß ich momentan auch keinen Rat. Packe mal eine super.paint(g); als ersten Befehl in Deine paint-Methode, vielleicht hiflt das.


----------

